# Case IH 900 8 row cyclo air



## rjfinke (Sep 21, 2009)

Looking for place to buy operator manual and possibly other stuff for Case IH 900 8 row Cyclo Air planter. Links would be appreciated to make my life easier. Currently have one but it is all eaten up also I think there is a guide for planting with cyclo air. Ebay or manual stores would work, but I definitely want a printed version and not a digital version. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

You probably can get them from Case IH. You can search here for your manual or call your local Case IH dealer and they could get you one.


----------



## Panhandle_Stan (May 21, 2011)

Check Ebay also.


----------

